# would pygmy cories be good with shrimp?



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

As the title reads, a got a couple cories in my tank I'm switching over and I was wondering if i could put them in our shrimp tank with the cherries? Would they eat the shrimp or shrimplets? I'm not sure the type they are, I thought they were peppered, but i was wrong, but they under an inch and have little black dots...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

They are fine with shrimp.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Yep, kept RCS with pygmys and panda corys, the shrimp/shrimplets were fine.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

habrosus corydoras look like minature peppered corys, and you bet, they're great together: pics


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

yup, many of my customers who have shrimp also bought pygme cory from me to go along with their shrimp tanks. Great addition.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Had them together in my old shrimp condo tank.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, as all the others have said, they work well together - no problem.


----------



## zooolara (May 22, 2010)

*discus?*

Hi guys, what about discus and shrimps?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

discus will be very happy  shrimp, not so much.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

habrosus corydoras are my FAVORITE corys - so cute!  

The ones I had were perfectly harmless. Got along with any fish I put them with, and were fine with my amanos. Good luck!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got pygmy corydoras (not hasbrosus, I don't think, but pygmae?) and they have been very sweet with the shrimp. They can sit together on the same leaf.


----------



## grizadams_7mm (Aug 29, 2011)

So far they are doing well together, its funny to watch a shrimp steal food from them.


----------

